# Liste, Bulletzeichen und Einrückung



## tesaroller (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich muss eine Liste <ul> machen, wobei bei jedem Listeneintrag <li> ein Bindestrich - als Bulletzeichen stehen muss. Unter dem Listeneintrag stehende Zeilen sollen korrekt eingerückt erscheinen. 

Sicherlich könnte man das Problem mit Hilfe einer zweispaltigen Tabelle lösen oder mit einem Leerbild, das vor den eingerückten Zeilen steht - aber gibt es vielleicht eine etwas elegantere, weniger aufwändigere Lösung per CSS?

Falls ich mich unverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte, guckstu hier.

Bisschen was zu dem Thema habe ich bereits hier gefunden:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/css.htm#listen 

Aber doch nicht so wirklich.

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Tesaroller


----------



## Slizzzer (12. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Wenn Du die Liste mit einem <UL> einleitest, wird der Inhalt des <li>-Tags sauber ausgerichtet. Ohne <UL> nicht.
Einen Bindestrich für die Listen gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Nur Punkt, Kreis und Quadrat.

Ist es das, was Du meintest?


----------



## tesaroller (12. Februar 2004)

Hi Slizzzer,

Hm, nein, das meinte ich leider nicht. Es soll halt ein Bindestrich am Anfang des Listeintrags stehen. Hm, zur Not muss ich auf einen Punkt ausweichen oder den Bindestrich als Bild einsetzen. Dann würde es funktionieren. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch eine einfachere Lösung?

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------



## Fabian H (12. Februar 2004)

Du kannst deine Liste mit den CSS-Eigenschaften list-style-position und
list-style-image versehen.

list-style-position musst du nicht unbedingt manuell einstellen, da laut Self-
HTML der Standardwert schon auf outside steht

Mehr dazu bei SelfHTML:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/listen.htm

Dann brauchst du dir nur noch ein Bild in Form eines Striches machen, und
du kannst es als eigenen Listenpunkt einbinden.

Ps: Dass bei jeder neuen Zeile ein neuer Listenpunkt angezeigt wird, ist
komisch!
(Kann es sein, dass du die li-Tags nicht schließt?)

Beispiel:

```
<ul style="list-style-position:outside;list-style-image:url(images/strich.png);">
```
Und list-style-position brauchst du, wie gesagt, warscheinlich nicht setzten.


----------

